# Hilfe beim Bau eines Hochteiches



## Winnie62 (28. Feb. 2021)

Moinsen 

Ich habe seit längerem immer solche Mörtelkübel auf der Terrasse stehen, die sind aber recht unansehnlich. Deshalb würde ich mir gerne einen *Hochteich* selber bauen. 

Größe 250x 40x 40.

Gedacht habe ich mir, diesen aus OSB Platten zu bauen. Innenausbau mit Teichflies und Teichfolie. 

Wie bekomme ich die Aussenseite wetterfest (möglichst giftfrei)? Wie stark sollten die Platten sein? Braucht es einen Steg (längs) weil sich sonst die langen Seiten *ausbeulen*?

Oder ist das alles Käse  und jemand hat einen anderen Tipp?

Liebe Grüße
Winnie


----------



## samorai (28. Feb. 2021)

Hallo Winnie!
OSB- Platten sind nicht für den Aussen Bereich geeignet, die bessere Qualität / Wahl sind Schalungs / Siebdruck Platten.
Trotzdem braucht man einen Unter / Vorbau, entweder aus verzinktem Ständerbau aus dem Rigips Bereich oder man nimmt Holz und brennt es leicht an.
Die Verkokung von Holz ist ein sehr altes Verfahren und ist Umwelt freundlich. 
Zum Beispiel steht ganz Venedig (Häuser) auf verkokte Pfaehle.
Das verzinkte Material trotzdem noch mal mit Rostschutz streichen, sicher ist sicher. 
Später kann man es dann verkleiden mit Douglasien, Bankirai Dielen.


----------



## DbSam (28. Feb. 2021)

Wie Ron schon geschrieben hat: 
Siebdruckplatten sind die bessere Wahl, aber auch an diesen müssen die Schnittkanten entsprechend mit Farbe o.ä. geschützt werden.
Gegen das Ausbeulen der Längseiten würde ich verzinkte Stahlwinkel verschrauben, welche gleich noch die umgeschlagene Folie fixieren können.
Vlies wird verzichtbar sein ...
Verkleidung siehe Ron ...


Hhhhmmmm, und was machst Du gegen aufgeheiztes grünes Algenwasser?
Wie sieht da Dein Plan aus?


VG Carsten


----------



## Winnie62 (28. Feb. 2021)

Moinsen und Danke für die schnellen Tipps.

Dann werde ich mir mal die Siebdruckplatten anschauen.

@Carsten: Ich habe etliche Pflanzkörbe mit __ Sumpfschwertlilien, Sumpfiris und so weiter. Die werden dann aufgestockt so das die gesamte Länge vollsteht. Dazu einiges an __ Wasserpest aus meinen Aquarien und Entenflott als schnelle Eingreiftruppe. Das ganze soll das Sommerlager von Macropodus ocellatus werden. Mit einigen Guppies dabei. Und evtl Xiphophorus monzezumae.


----------



## DbSam (28. Feb. 2021)

Hallo Winie,

Du schreibst:


Winnie62 schrieb:


> Mit einigen Guppies dabei.


Hhhhmmm, also wenn Deine Terrasse auf der Sonnenseite ist ...
Ich denke, dass es denen etwas zu warm werden wird.


Ansonsten viel Erfolg
VG Carsten


----------



## Winnie62 (28. Feb. 2021)

Hatte ich die letzten Jahre immer in den Kübeln draußen, ging nie über 28°, war voll im Rahmen.


----------



## toschbaer (28. Feb. 2021)

jo,
 Sandwichplatten sind meine 1. Wahl!

Gruß
 Friedhelm


----------



## Whyatt (28. Feb. 2021)

Hallo Winnie,
Ich habe seit Jahren diese Pflanzkübel im Einsatz für Xenotocas. https://www.holzland.de/p/cora-4-eck-pflanzkasten-60x120x38cm/HL130391/?pmzr=13100&itemId=7000049129
Mit dem Kunststoffeinsatz klappt das wunderbar. Es gibt sogar einen Überlauf wodurch du mehrere kaskadenartig anordnen könntest und auch für einen Filterkreislauf vom letzten in den ersten Pumpen könntest.


----------



## Turbo (28. Feb. 2021)

Ist zwar ein Hochbeet und kein Hochteich. 
Finde es aber einen optisch sehr schönen Ansatz.


----------



## Winnie62 (1. März 2021)

Moinsen und Danke



Whyatt schrieb:


> Hallo Winnie,
> Ich habe seit Jahren diese Pflanzkübel im Einsatz für Xenotocas. https://www.holzland.de/p/cora-4-eck-pflanzkasten-60x120x38cm/HL130391/?pmzr=13100&itemId=7000049129
> Mit dem Kunststoffeinsatz klappt das wunderbar. Es gibt sogar einen Überlauf wodurch du mehrere kaskadenartig anordnen könntest und auch für einen Filterkreislauf vom letzten in den ersten Pumpen könntest.



Das ist Bombe, ich würde die mit Teichfolie auslegen. ABER, mit 60 cm wirds dann zu eng auf der Terrasse, sonst wäre es perfekt.. Ich muß nochmal den Zollstock schwingen.

@ Turbo: ich mag es eher in Holzoptik, woher hast du die und wie groß sind die?

LG Winnie


----------



## samorai (1. März 2021)

Hallo Winnie!
Wenn es dir gefällt, dann kauf doch 2 oder 3 Stück und baue dir etwas höheres und breiteres bzw längeres. 
Wenn es denn doch mit Folie ausgestattet wird , ist es doch egal, schließlich muß es dir gefallen nicht uns.
Und an Holz kann man wunderbar "anarbeiten".


----------



## Whyatt (1. März 2021)

Winnie62 schrieb:


> Moinsen und Danke
> 
> 
> 
> Das ist Bombe, ich würde die mit Teichfolie auslegen. ABER, mit 60 cm wirds dann zu eng auf der Terrasse, sonst wäre es perfekt.. Ich muß nochmal den Zollstock schwingen.



Gibts auch in 40er Breite


----------



## Turbo (1. März 2021)

Salü Winnie

Ist bei mir ein mögliches Projekt für die Zukunft. Die kriegst du bestimmt auf Mass. 
http://www.koeppelnatursteine.ch/hochbeet-sichtschutz/hochbeet-granit


----------



## Winnie62 (3. März 2021)

Moinsen und Dank für die Tipps. 

Es wird die Variante von Whyatt werden. Die haben auch in Hannover eine Filiale, mal sehen ob ich so die Versandkosten umschiffen kann.


----------



## Winnie62 (6. März 2021)

Moinsen

nochmal eine Frage an Whyatt  Hast du ein Foto von deinen Teichen mit den Pflanzschalen ? Hast du die Schalen nochmal umfüttert mit Sand oder so? Oder holst du die über Winter rein?


----------



## Whyatt (6. März 2021)

Hier habe ich ein Foto rausgekramt...
Rechts ist ne 300l Solarpumpe drin und drumrum ein Pflanzkorb mit Filtermaterial. Das Wasser wird über einen Schlauch vom rechten Trog in linken hochgepumpt. Vom linken gibts einen Überlauf in den rechten. Nur der rechte ist mit Fischen besetzt. Der linke dient als Pflanzenfilter und Insektenlarvenzuchtstation und Daphnien. Über den Überlauf kommen diese in kleinen Dosen auch in das untere Becken. Für den Besatz mit ca. 15 Kleinfischen Xenotocas ist es kein Problem dass der Filter nicht durchläuft. Im Sommer gibt es sowieso jeden Tag TWW durch das Gießen.
Die Kunststoffeinsätze sind stabil, müssen aber zumindest an der Längsseite unterfüttert werden mit Styropor oder ähnlichem wegen Wasserdruck.
Im Winter ist der Trog mit Fischen drinnen ab Oktober. Der würde komplett zufrieren. Entweder rein oder Entleeren wäre meine Strategie.
Grüße Whyatt


----------



## Whyatt (6. März 2021)

Ach ja... noch ein Hinweis. Je nach Außentemperatur und Sonneneinwirkung ist das Temperaturmanagement nicht ganz unwichtig. Das heißt die Temps können da richtig hoch gehen. Deshalb würde ich für Beschattungsmöglichkeit, Standort Nord Ost, Frischwasserzufuhr etc. werben bei so geringem Wasservolumen.
Oder anders gesagt, wenn jemand einen schwarzen Mörtelkübel als Minifischteich einrichtet und dieser in der Nachmittagssonne steht gehen die Temperaturen locker über 30 Grad. Zu heiß für die meisten Arten. Auf der anderen Seite gehen die Temps auch nachts im Sommer mal locker unter 20 Grad. Es gibt nur wenige Arten, die hohe Temperaturtoleranzen abkönnen. Also Vorsicht an alle, die mit dem Gedanken spielen.


----------



## Winnie62 (24. März 2021)

Moin und Danke für den Hinweis. Wie bereits geschrieben habe ich zwischen 28 und 22 Grad in den Kübeln, in der Großstadt schwanken die Temperaturen nicht so sehr. Und by the way, die Hochbeete sind bestellt.  Denke im April sollten sie eintreffen


----------



## Winnie62 (29. Juli 2021)

Moinsen, hab ganz vergessen upzudaten. Also die Teiche sind angekommen, ich habe mich dann aber doch entschieden sie mit Teichfolie und -flies auszukleiden. Bepflanzt habe ich die beiden Minis mit Sumpfgladiolen, Sumpfiris und- __ schwertlilie. Dazu noch __ Fieberklee, __ Sumpfdotterblume und Sumpflobelie. Unter Wasser die gute __ Wasserpest und jeweils eine kleine Seerose als starken Nährstoffzehrer. Angefahren habe ich die Minis dann mit Schlammspitzschnecken und Wasserflöhen (aus eigener Ketchupeimerzucht). Es gab keine Algenblüte (lag wohl am Wetter). Besetzt habe ich dann mit einem Macropodus opercularis Männchen und jeweils 15  Tanichthys albonubes zum testen. Kleiner Tipp anbei, die letzteren sollten lieber nicht gehalten werden. Ich hatte spekuliert das der Bestand sich selbst erhält aber erstens kommt es anders........geschätzt tummeln sich da an die 100 Junge die nebenbei großwerden. Nächstes Jahr kommen dann nach bestandener Generalprobe die Chinamakropoden, Montezuma Schwertträger sowie meine Xiphophorus variatus (schöner alter DDR Stamm, keine Hochzucht) nach draussen. 
Anbei noch 2 Fotos, über die handwerkliche Ausführung brauchts jetzt keine Wertung  Hauptsache läuft. Und PS, Fadenalgen muß ich alle paar Tage absammeln, ist aber kein Problem.

​


----------

